# CubeTwist Square-1 SPEEDCUBE



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2010)

Translated from: http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=56355



CubeTwist said:


> Dimensions: 54×54×56mm
> 
> Rounded pieces to increase tolerance and refined looks.
> Fine-threaded screws to allow easier adjustment and fine-tuning.
> ...




I don't know anything about SQ1 mechanisms, could any SQ1 experts explain them here?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like MF8 + AII-esque tracks (which my mf8 has developed just from so much use) + kazuhito mod + screw-spring in the second dimension.

I'm not sure if the tracks are wholly necessary but it looks like it has potential. Either way its nice to finally see some of this new mechanism development finally directed towards sq1, since there really hasn't been anything other than mf8 for a long time.

Any word on potential release dates?


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Either way its nice to finally see some of this new mechanism development finally directed towards sq1, since there really hasn't been anything other than mf8 for a long time.



+1. 

And what's the kazuhito mod?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2010)

The white one. The right is a REAL bump sq1, not a fake one like lance's.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, the 1 tru 4 pictures explain that it uses springs on the 1st and 3rd layer. I'm guessing this is for preventing the glidding get too lose over time.
Because mine is ^__^

Anyway daniel, what brand is the CubeTwist?
Is there any official web site?
I only see that brand on sticker, does it have any other products?
Is it also chinese brand?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 21, 2010)

CubeTeist is also a Chinese puzzle manufacteror that makes shapeshifting puzzles etc, and also retails re-packaged puzzles (ex: the LanLan Dazzler 7x7).


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 7, 2010)

They are on lightake now.


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 7, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> They are on lightake now.



Is it only in white on lightake?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 7, 2010)

omg awesome! A new mech.

Missed this thread. Gonna add this to my "puzzles to get list". :3 Would the additional springs slow the puzzle down for increased tolerance?

EDIT: Oooooo Looks like my Square 1 has faint tracks on them too. Awesome.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 9, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> akiramejin said:
> 
> 
> > They are on lightake now.
> ...



yeah.  I'M SORRRYYYY


----------



## pappas (Aug 9, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> They are on lightake now.



Anyone got a link for this?
EDIT- Don't worry about it I thought it would be under mf8.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 9, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> akiramejin said:
> 
> 
> > They are on lightake now.
> ...



http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463
oh wait. just in case.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody already bought it? Please make a review for it! Would be really nice


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 10, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Anybody already bought it? Please make a review for it! Would be really nice



I just bought it, but it'll be a couple weeks before I have it.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ordered 2. Came to 6.66 apiece. I hope this means they're beast.


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 10, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Ordered 2. Came to 6.66 apiece. I hope this means they're beast.



Cheaper than the MF8 Square-1's on Lightake. I have to give it a try.


----------



## demma (Aug 10, 2010)

The one that Lightake sells is the white one in DavidWoner video? Looks fantastic. I dont know whats the "normal" size for a SQ1.


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 24, 2010)

I just received my CubeTwist Square-1 from Lightake yesterday. Out of the box, I like it better than the MF8.

Both the MF8 and the CubeTwist Square-1's have really smooth slice turns, but the CubeTwist has much smoother layer turns. Out of the box, my MF8 felt like the layers had rough patches where the turn friction wasn't even all the way around. When I adjusted the MF8 tension so that the layers turned better, they got almost too loose to where they would occasionally turn unintentionally. The CT feels different. It has smooth layer turns out of the box, and it has an even turning friction all the way around that gives good control without being hard to turn. The CT also has the squishy, forgiving feel that the springs allow for when you don't turn very precisely.

The only downside I noticed immediately is that within minutes of playing with the CT Sq-1 I had two edge pieces pop from the same layer. I have never popped my MF8 (not even sure it's possible). But I did another solve without changing anything and had no issues. I guess I had gotten used to being a little rougher with the MF8.


----------



## demma (Aug 24, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> I just received my CubeTwist Square-1 from Lightake yesterday. Out of the box, I like it better than the MF8. (...)



Excelent news... I'm waiting my LT order now!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2010)

They do a sq2 version as well 

I'm probably gonna wait until they have them up in black.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 24, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Like it much better than the MF8. Way smoother feeling on the slice turns and the layer turns. Feels like it has some really great springs in it because it can do some minimal corner cutting, but about as good as corner cutting will get on sq-1's. Overall really smooth and I like it.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 25, 2010)

I needed to tighten mine a lot to make them not pop. After that, they're pretty good. I still prefer MF8 because these have way more friction, but most people don't like my square-1s.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 25, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> The only downside I noticed immediately is that within minutes of playing with the CT Sq-1 I had two edge pieces pop from the same layer. I have never popped my MF8 (not even sure it's possible). But I did another solve without changing anything and had no issues. I guess I had gotten used to being a little rougher with the MF8.



Actually, my MF8 seems to be popping the same way you mentioned increasingly. o.0 Might consider buying this, because I think my MF8 is close to retirement condition.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 25, 2010)

Gavin said:


> Got mine yesterday. Like it much better than the MF8. Way smoother feeling on the slice turns and the layer turns. Feels like it has some really great springs in it because it can do some minimal corner cutting, but about as good as corner cutting will get on sq-1's. Overall really smooth and I like it.



Your mf8 is incredibly tight though.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2010)

Hah what a coincidence, I ordered one yesterday because I needed a new square-1. I'm glad you guys are saying it's a good sq-1.


----------



## TK 421 (Aug 25, 2010)

is the old (original) cube-21 logoed better?


----------



## blade740 (Aug 25, 2010)

TAKE OUT ALL THE SPRINGS.

And you have essentially a fully-adjustable MF8.


----------



## Lid (Sep 6, 2010)

Just noticed that lightake now got black versions of both the Square-1 and Square-2


----------



## theace (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm getting an mf8 for a friend. Mine's amazing. It sucked out of the box, but 2 squirts of crc killed the friction. In it's 7ish months of use, it has popped only twice. Both times were due to a friend trying to scramble it. Non cubers can't really turn that thing.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Hah what a coincidence, I ordered one yesterday because I needed a new square-1. I'm glad you guys are saying it's a good sq-1.



Yay mine arrived. Yeah it's pretty awesome. The plastic makes it feel like a type F cube. It's so much nicer than the MF8 one I had, but everyone hates my MF8 square-1 anyway.


----------

